# MLB Home Plate on Sirius Right Now!



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

So I was flipping through the best of XM last night, and I heard some MLB talk. I thought that was odd, because the best of channels are all other sports related. Anyway, after listening for a bit, it turned out to be MLB Home Plate! I hope this isn't temporary. If SIRI does add MLB, that would be huge.
Joe


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

that's sure what I'm hoping for!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

joebbaseball said:


> So I was flipping through the best of XM last night, and I heard some MLB talk. I thought that was odd, because the best of channels are all other sports related. Anyway, after listening for a bit, it turned out to be MLB Home Plate! I hope this isn't temporary. If SIRI does add MLB, that would be huge.
> Joe


I'm sure they will. I think the only reason this wasn't mentioned before is that when they actually stated the "Best Of" baseball season was over. Enjoy :sunsmile:


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

Dolly said:


> I'm sure they will. I think the only reason this wasn't mentioned before is that when they actually stated the "Best Of" baseball season was over. Enjoy :sunsmile:


Yeah, i guess you are right, though when the merger finally got approved, the world series was still going. That was a shame they didn't pick it up. Lets hope they have the entire regular season this year!
Joe


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Gee it's too bad my older equipment is not capable of picking up the Best of XM. Then again they guaranteed my equipment would not be obsolete. What do you call this???


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

pigskins said:


> Gee it's too bad my older equipment is not capable of picking up the Best of XM. Then again they guaranteed my equipment would not be obsolete. What do you call this???


Another one of Mel's lies--sorry  Or to try to be totally fair to Mel, not that he deserves it, he may just have been thinking of equipment that is out right now--not older equipment.


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

Dolly said:


> Another one of Mel's lies--sorry  Or to try to be totally fair to Mel, not that he deserves it, he may just have been thinking of equipment that is out right now--not older equipment.


Technically your equipment still works. It is BS though. I have 3 radios and two were "obsolete". They gave me a good deal on a sportster to stay. It may be at least worth a call.
Joe


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

pigskins said:


> Gee it's too bad my older equipment is not capable of picking up the Best of XM. Then again they guaranteed my equipment would not be obsolete. What do you call this???


Call them...you never know what you may get when you explain you want to upgrade to Best of and can't because it won't work with your current radio.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Getting MLB is tempting...but I've already switched the house over to internet radio (the selection beats anything satellite could ever dream of offering) and we don't drive enough to justify it in the car only. I'll miss it next summer when we're camping, I'm hoping that either the campsites have WiFi or the Slacker G2 will do the trick. As soon as football is over it's time to put it all up for sale!!


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Another one of Mel's lies--sorry  Or to try to be totally fair to Mel, not that he deserves it, he may just have been thinking of equipment that is out right now--not older equipment.


You shouldn't try to make excuses for them like they are your friends. They knew what they were saying. Some marketing buffoon's bright idea and us little guys can't make it come back and bit them in the tushie. There are a lot of other words they could have used besides obsolete. A quick peek into a dictionary would have proved it was not the best choice.


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

I had heard a promo on the baseball channel this morning for a spring training broadcast this afternoon. The problem was at they mentioned on xm channel whatever, and that was it. No sirius channel #. I just checked my radio to see if they indeed put it up on one of the best of xm channels. Nothing! I then called sirius. Spoke with a really nice csr who didn't know what the status of mlb was. She put me on hold, when she came back she said they are still negotiating and that as of now, there will be no games on sirius! I was obviously upset about it. I really don't want to cancel as i've had sirius for over 6 years now. I guess I'm not sure what I will do next. I really don't want to invest in xm now since I've put so much money into sirius. But I just wanted to let those that are hopeing for mlb on sirius a heads up.
Joe


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

joebbaseball said:


> I had heard a promo on the baseball channel this morning for a spring training broadcast this afternoon. The problem was at they mentioned on xm channel whatever, and that was it. No sirius channel #. I just checked my radio to see if they indeed put it up on one of the best of xm channels. Nothing! I then called sirius. Spoke with a really nice csr who didn't know what the status of mlb was. She put me on hold, when she came back she said they are still negotiating and that as of now, there will be no games on sirius! I was obviously upset about it. I really don't want to cancel as i've had sirius for over 6 years now. I guess I'm not sure what I will do next. I really don't want to invest in xm now since I've put so much money into sirius. But I just wanted to let those that are hopeing for mlb on sirius a heads up.
> Joe


I just talked to a CSR and she told me it was on the channels over 220 and that she resent the activation signal to my radio ...I will check when I get in the car but I think your story is more likely .... boy am I gonna be ticked if we don't have MLB on Sirius with the best of XM especially when all the XM subs got everything good on Sirius ...I will ask them to change my subscription to the best of sirius with an XM subscription and make them send me a free comparable radio if there is no MLB on Sirius this season


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok nothing above 220 called back was told I would have it soon and when I pressed he said you have it on 210 right now ...I asked to talk to supervisor was put on hold gave up after 20 minutes or so... maybe I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

GlennDio said:


> Ok nothing above 220 called back was told I would have it soon and when I pressed he said you have it on 210 right now ...I asked to talk to supervisor was put on hold gave up after 20 minutes or so... maybe I'll try again tomorrow


Damn, I was hopeing you had better luck. Even though it sounds like your csr didn't know what was going on, it was odd that her logic would make sense. They better get the games! Please keep us posted.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Unless we are talking about a factory installed radio, or maybe a stiletto, why not just get an XM radio and switch over?

Circuit city's have TONS of XM units left over and are nearly giving them away.


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

you may be on to something there. I hadn't checked my cc. Major issue i have is between docking kits, home kits, boomboxes, radios, adaptors, you name it, I've already invested a lot in sirius. I'd hate to have to give that up.


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

joebbaseball said:


> you may be on to something there. I hadn't checked my cc. Major issue i have is between docking kits, home kits, boomboxes, radios, adaptors, you name it, I've already invested a lot in sirius. I'd hate to have to give that up.


Exactly ...plus it doesn't make any sense we would have to do it .... both similar sized networks same programing available get everything on both not everything on one and less on the other ....

sent email saying send me new radio that does what mine does (nothing less) a car kit and a home kit and switch my subscription to XM plus BO Sirius ...we will see what happens


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

OK I got a response on my "why no MLB games on Best of XM?" question and basically the response was the package doesn't include it now and they are trying to secure "rights" to it and hopefully someday it will be included ...

actually let me just cut and paste:

Thank you for contacting SIRIUS regarding MLB games on your Sirius 
service. We are here to help!

We appreciate your inquiry. We are now offering MLB Home Plate with the
Best of XM package on channel 210. This channel includes expert hosts 
that cover the bases with trade rumors, breaking news, injury reports 
and scores from the day pitchers & catchers report, through the World 
Series and right on into the offseason. SIRIUS has discussed adding MLB 
play-by-play to the package, but at this time, we do not have an 
agreement to do this. We continue to be hopeful that at some point, we 
will be able to add MLB to our great lineup. Please continue to visit 
our website for our current line up, schedules and programming 
highlights.

We are committed to providing you with the best in customer care. If 
you have any more questions, please feel free to contact SIRIUS Customer
Care. For your convenience, we are available 7 days a week at:

SIRIUS XM Radio Inc. 
1221 Avenue of the Americas 
New York, NY 10020 
SIRIUS Customer Care: 1-888-539-SIRIUS (7474)

As well as by email at:

www.sirius.com/customercare

And you can always manage your account 24/7 by visiting our website at:

www.sirius.com

Sincerely,

Rachael V 
SIRIUS Customer Care


----------

